# Yamaha 90 4 stroke neutral switch



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Well damn I guess not going fishing in morning. I think my throttle neutral safety is not working. It's the Yamaha 704 remote control throttle. Where is the switch located? Thanks

I checked the kill switch and that seems to be fine. I jumped the start relay and the starter engaged. I guess it could still be relay. 

Last trip out about a month ago, I had to mess with throttle to get to start that's why I believe it's the switch. 

I am so frustrated. Thanks


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I found the 2 brown wires coming out of the throttle quadrant for the neutral switch. Can I jump these 2 wires to bypass switch and see if it cranks or is there another way to bypass this switch? Thanks


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I do not know the answer but if you bypass the switch to save a trip just make sure you fix it before next trip. That could cause some serious damage or injury if started in gear.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I checked for 12v at start relay when trying to crank engine and nothing. I also unplugged the wire lead from ignition to solenoid and put 12 volt to it and it still won't crank. I'm really confused now because it acts as if there is no power to solenoid but when I put power to solenoid it still doesn't engage started. Any help


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Best image I could find, Photobucket strikes again. Switch is going to be either normally opened or closed.
Find the wires for it, disconnect or jump them.
If you find a "C" clip laying in the bottom and you can account for all that should be there, 2 or 3, that's the spare that was taped in there from the factory.


http://www.google.com/search?q=yama...UICygC&biw=1600&bih=770#imgrc=NkXJ0HrtXbLZyM:


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Check the battery cables had on come through the shop same problem and the ground wire had a nick in it and was corroded replaced with new cables good as new


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I cleaned all the connections and soldered a couple. The starter relay checked good. The neutral safety and kill switch also checked good. When I checked power to starter relay it was dead. I'm at a loss. Could it be the ignition switch? When I turned key to start, power was going through the throttle safety switch but not back to solenoid. Any more advice?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

"IF" the ignition switch start stud is going directly to the safety switch and there's 12v to the switch, then there's a problem from switch to solenoid.

HOWEVER, you stated that you applied 12v directly to solenoid and nothing happened, that correct? Was the neutral safety switch in the loop that time?


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

kanaka said:


> "IF" the ignition switch start stud is going directly to the safety switch and there's 12v to the switch, then there's a problem from switch to solenoid.
> 
> HOWEVER, you stated that you applied 12v directly to solenoid and nothing happened, that correct? Was the neutral safety switch in the loop that time?


I initially thought the solenoid didn't work when I put 12 volt directly to it but I tried it again today and it did work. However, the brown wire coming from what I believe is the neutral switch does not show 12 Volts at the solenoid. 

I bypassed the neutral switch and still no power to solenoid from ignition switch. Could it be a bad wire going from neutral switch to start solenoid? in not sure what else to check? Is there another safety switch on the motor? Thanks


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Does tilt and trim work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

floater1 said:


> Does tilt and trim work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it does. 

When I jumped start solenoid the motor started. I ran to turn key off and it didn't kill the motor. I had to pull fuse on the engine to turn it off. Any ideas why the ignition did kill the motor? This is really confusing


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

It was sounding like a wire from the switch to the solenoid but the ignition switch business is pushing the troubleshooting towards that.
Yamaha ignition switch? If so, did you unplug the connector plug to check for corrosion?
Do you have a multimeter?

Found this, a copy and paste off the net, if it's correct, 12v is going from the ignition switch, thru the safety switch to the solenoid so it's gotta be closed while in neutral.

If you look at the pigtail coming out of the 704, you have 5 wires.
1. Red
2. Lt Blue
3 Lt Green
4. Brown
5. Black

1. Red is for your power in to the trim switch
2. Lt Blue would be the power out of the trim switch t for trim up
3. Lt Green would be the power out of the trim switch for trim down
4. Brown and black are your neutral safety switch wires. The wire that comes out of your keyswitch's S terminal is going to go to one of them (brown or black it does not matter). And the opposite wire is going to go to the harness to be the start wire for the starter solenoid.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

chaps said:


> Yes it does.
> 
> When I jumped start solenoid the motor started. I ran to turn key off and it didn't kill the motor. I had to pull fuse on the engine to turn it off. Any ideas why the ignition did kill the motor? This is really confusing


And, did you just burn up the impeller running dry?


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

kanaka said:


> And, did you just burn up the impeller running dry?


No thank goodness. I had water turned on


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Chase down the ground wire/s and see if their loose corroded on ends.


----------

